# Lenny Cooke???



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

What is this talk of Lenny Cooke, is playing with the Celts summer league this summer? Is he getting a tryout? Someone fill me in please!


----------



## The_Truth_34_Sky_8 (May 27, 2003)

Like the espn said , There is two teams r interested to give lenny Cooke a shot with sonics or celtics.


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

The Celtics need another goto player. To practice against Truth everyday will make him better and betta


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Personally, I wouldn't get too fired up about it. With Banks, Bremer, Delk, and that other guy, Paul something or other, Cooke would be the fifth guy in the backcourt. I think Seattle would give him a better chance at playing. While I'm no Seattle follower, I think they're only three deep in the backcourt with Ridnour, Allen and Barry. 

Lenny Cooke might be the Omar Cook of this Summer League. We get fired up about bringing this guy in, then someone else comes in and completely outplays him and gets on the team. Of course, if that gives the Celtics another guy worthy of minutes, then I'm all for bringing in Cooke. I just don't see him in a green and white uniform when the season starts.


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

I do He's better than Bremer, Bigger than Delk the 2guard in point guards body. Could play behind E-Will easily


banks/Delk/Bremer
Peirce/Delk/Cokke/
Cooke/Williams/Mcarty/Brown
Walker/Mcarty/
Blount/Battie/Baker


----------



## NE sportsfan (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> Personally, I wouldn't get too fired up about it. With Banks, Bremer, Delk, and that other guy, Paul something or other, Cooke would be the fifth guy in the backcourt. I think Seattle would give him a better chance at playing. While I'm no Seattle follower, I think they're only three deep in the backcourt with Ridnour, Allen and Barry.
> 
> Lenny Cooke might be the Omar Cook of this Summer League. We get fired up about bringing this guy in, then someone else comes in and completely outplays him and gets on the team. Of course, if that gives the Celtics another guy worthy of minutes, then I'm all for bringing in Cooke. I just don't see him in a green and white uniform when the season starts.


i agree with you 100% there. i would love to see cooke come in and tear up the summer league and be a big contributor to the team, i dont see it happening and i dont see him being as big as the hype he has recieved here in the last few days. im not holding my breath for anytihng from cooke. its crazy how a little segment form espn can turn an unknown guy to most people into the guy that everyone wants. i think id rather we bring in ruben douglas.

[


> do He's better than Bremer, Bigger than Delk the 2guard in point guards body. Could play behind E-Will easily
> 
> 
> banks/Delk/Bremer
> ...


:laugh: cooke is now a starter lol. while there is a chance that cooke pleases us and makes the team, he's not gonna start ur not kiddin anyone, and if we resign waltah like u have him here, u can kiss cooks chances goodbye.

also...blount starts over battie? news to me
and perkins doesnt mqake the team? that really sux


----------



## andy787 (Jun 9, 2003)

*underdog ?*

Maybe, I always prefer to cheer for the underdog. those guys that have hit bottom, but have the ability to get back in full throttle.

try checking the website of USBL :
http://www.usbl.com

You'll appreciate what all this hype on Lenny cooke is all about.

With the expected addition of Lenny Cooke to the team. The Celtics did not see any need to draft Reece Gaines.(who is also one of their favorites going in into the draft)

Also, I'm very pleased with the performance of the celtic front office. 1st, in the draft. Now, with the addition of Lenny Cooke. It seems that they actually have 3 exciting first round draft picks for this year. The talent base of the Celtics has really gotten better. Congratulations to you guys. I believe the Celtics have inched closer to their goal for Banner 17.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: underdog ?*



> Originally posted by <b>andy787</b>!
> Maybe, I always prefer to cheer for the underdog. those guys that have hit bottom, but have the ability to get back in full throttle.
> 
> try checking the website of USBL :
> ...


So, you're basically saying that the Celtics getting Lenny Cooke on their summer roster is the move that inched them closer to banner #17?

Darrin Hancock played for the Hornets once - I saw where he had 25 points in that article. He couldn't beat out Ronny Grandison for the last place on the Hornets bench, but he scores 1 point less than Cooke in the USBL and Cooke is supposed to help the Celtics???


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

TheRifleman is right! I have heard about comparisons to LeBron and so on... I am not saying he is not good but let just not kid ourselves! Lenny Cooke bringing us closer to banner #17??? If it was this easy even Clippers would have won a ring buy now!


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I think he could be a good peice to the puzzle and a solid contributor off the bench. I remember when the kid didn't get chosen in the draft. I could not for the life of me believe it...he was definately talented, more so than some who have been chosen in the past out of high school. No he's not LeBron or Kobe or T-Mac but I DO think he can be an asset to this team. Danny Ainge obviously thinks so too or he wouldn't have bothered bringing him in. I'm sure he's scouted him and likes what he sees. Remember this is still a VERY YOUNG kid we're talking about, who'd only be a sophomore in college next season if he had gone.


----------



## NE sportsfan (Jun 2, 2003)

he could be...but dont hold your breath


----------



## ECURRY-best-C-N-EAST (Jun 30, 2003)

Lenny Cooke is a better 3rd option then Delk or bremer:dead:


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Better option than Delk?*

At what? Squandering his talent? When Lenny Cooke gets 51 in an NBA game, you give me a call.


----------



## CraW-SovAH (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Better option than Delk?*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> At what? Squandering his talent? When Lenny Cooke gets 51 in an NBA game, you give me a call.


Don't tell Lenny that he'll put it up nut that not the weakness in his game it's playing the team game is what Cooke needs.


----------



## andy787 (Jun 9, 2003)

*missing d "."*

C'mon guys. you're missing the point.
Lenny Cooke is definitely not the missing piece of the puzzle. 
Banks may the missing piece to the puzzle.
But with the addition of Lenny Cooke. The talent base definitely have improved. With proper coaching and guidance, he will be a talented player that can explode in a given situation. 
Just like San Antonio. If they only have Tim Duncan to compete against the nets. They would have definitely lost the last series. But they have Robinson, Parker, Kerr, Claxton, Rose and others contibuting something at the right moment that resulted in winning the championship. That is because of a deep roster that swayed the balance into their favor. accumulated talent rightfully used.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: missing d "."*



> Originally posted by <b>andy787</b>!
> C'mon guys. you're missing the point.
> Lenny Cooke is definitely not the missing piece of the puzzle.
> Banks may the missing piece to the puzzle.
> ...


Lenny Cooke vs TRUTH everyday in practice will make him a player. You guys got swept and don't welcome contributors:no:


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: missing d "."*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEWILL</b>!
> 
> 
> Lenny Cooke vs TRUTH everyday in practice will make him a player. You guys got swept and don't welcome contributors:no:


Lenny Cooke is a contributer? This is a guy who got passed up by every team in draft, twice by many, three times by Memphis and San Antonio and FOUR times by Washington. You'd have to think that if that guy was any good, the Wiz would be willing to take a chance with one of their four picks, but they didn't. Then, as a free agent, every team passed on him again. Then, he couldn't even get into the NBDL, instead settling for the USBL.

That guy is a contributer? Let him make a team first.


----------



## jbs (May 4, 2003)

Here is a link to an excellent (and long) article about Cooke from last year: http://espn.go.com/ncb/s/2002/0301/1343347.html


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Well after reading that I am NOT IMPRESSED at all with Lenny Cooke. He has no motivation and didn't want it bad enough to even give it his best shot. I know he's a young kid, but come on already. Nope, I don't think he belongs in Boston.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

I agree with Whiterhino! After reading this article I dont think he belongs in Boston! His head just isnt in the right place!


----------



## jbs (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Well after reading that I am NOT IMPRESSED at all with Lenny Cooke. He has no motivation and didn't want it bad enough to even give it his best shot. I know he's a young kid, but come on already. Nope, I don't think he belongs in Boston.


Well you are probably right. A good article all the same.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Cooke is a joke*

Another example of a HS kid who thinks someone owes him something...I have been spending all week at the Summer Pro League in LA, and have noticed an awful lot of marginal talents who believe they are owed a shot, but have obviously not put in the work. They are not in shape and cannot spell the word defense. It is pathetic. And you wonder why the Europeans and Latin Americans (can you say HUNGRY) are taking over the league.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Hey delk is not an answer. If his 51 points means so much then he should start ahead of Paul Pierce caus Paul has never got 50. But that is not how it works. Cooke i think will just be like brown and is prob very similar, he is not the answer, but when ppl say he helps us you have to think of possible trades or at least having even a good 12th man. If hype can get him on our team, then if he performs at all and espn can replay their story on him he can be part of a trade.Delk is not the third scorer we need and is not the pointgaurd we need. He is the definition of STREAKY, like forrest Gump said "Tony Delk is like a box of chocolates, you never know how he is gonna shoot." But Cooke would make us better 1-12, as far as talent, even though he might never contribute. Are best wish this year is to get howard or brown with the MLE, which might actually happen (i never thought it could) and they would be out third scorer. Combine that with the arrival of banks and Bremer as a solid back-up. You go quite a good team.

Banks/Bremer
Pierce/Delk/cooke
Walker/Williams/brown/Sundov(IL)
Brown(my choice)/Baker /Perkins(IL)
Battie/Blount/

If we dont get the MLE

Banks/Bremer
Pierce/Delk/Cooke
Walker/Williams/Brown/Sundov(IL)
Battie/Mccarty/Perkins(IL)/Hunter(IL)
Blount/Baker


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Cooke is an effin JOKE*

Jayhawk...why would anyone trade for Cooke? Every team in the league has passed on him. If anyone wanted him, they could sign him right now. He sux. I think the MLE is not going anywhere, either. I think we should use it on both the guys you mentioned, too, but it probably won't happen.


----------

